# GTO Impressions



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

For the GTO owners that Have had your GTOs for 500 to 1000 miles, can you give us you impression of your new GTO. Also can you compare it to you previous car or other high performance cars you have driven.
Thanks

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

I got my goat back in June and now have just over 7000 miles on it. There is no comparison. I've also owned a 1986 Trans Am and a 5.4L Triton V8 F150 and there's still no comparison. Even having had the car for several months and having put that many miles on it, I'm still not over the "newness" and pure joy that comes from driving it. I look for excuses to have to go somewhere. LOL I've not had any major problems with it, although, there is something funky going on with the lights. Dealership has looked for it but can't seem to reproduce the problem. (figures) Anyway, I am absolutely loving the car. It's a sleeper and I've surprised quite a few unsuspecting ricers and Mustang GT's, as well as my favorite... a Dodge Magnum...the same guy twice! :cool The styling, while some have complained that it's TOO plain, is perfect for me. It doesn't draw too much attention until you're sitting at a light. One by one, you can see as others around you begin to realize what's sitting next to them. The reactions can be quite amusing. And it's very rare that I go anywhere and someone doesn't come up and want to look closer at it. It's been great.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree with Lisa :agree I've had mine for about 2 months now and I love it. I love the simplicity of the car. It seems like every other day somebody is asking me what kind of car it is and if they can take a look. My friend and roommate has a 95 BMW 840ci, which is a phenominal car, even he thinks the GTO is a great car, even after driving his BMW. The GTO doesn't have quite all the bells and whistles as his 840 but performance wise, it kicks serious ass! The only grips I have about this car are the lack of rear folding seats for more trunk space and the rear entry. The way the seats fold forward and then electrically slide forward is cool but sucks ass when your trying to get people into or out of the car quickly. Other than those minor issues, I think the styling is perfect with the suede and aluminum like trim work. I was worried about the dash being cheaply designed like most of Pontiacs other cars. I'm glad to see they just took Holden's design and added the Pontiac logo, nothing more, nothing less.....Great job!!!


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*GTO comparison*

The GTO has better performance than any car I have driven, be it BMW, Ford, or Lexus. I continue to be amazed at the fit and finish of the car, particularly the interior. I would rate the interior fit and finish right alongside Cadillac.


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

In the last few years we have owned a 2000 Audi S4, 2000 C5 Vette, 2003 M3, Jetta GLI, and now have the 2004 GTO and a Mini S. 

So far, I would have to say that as a daily driver, the GTO is probably one of the best of the bunch. The S4 was quick but the suspension was too soft and it tended too much towards the luxury side. The C5 was great but I always felt the handling was a bit crudish (those transverse leaf springs just get to me), the M3 was pretty awesome in power, handling and breaking but for my wife and me it just seemed like to really get the real enjoyment out of it you had to be driving 8/10ths or 9/10ths all the time. And, it was a bit rugged in the shifting, rear end.....a true race car on the street and it acted that way. The Mini S is just a plain hoot. It is very different than the other cars but a handling fool and with the supercharger plus mods made to it quite quick. The GTO is smooth and basically, a 4 seat Vette that is a bit more sophisticated all around while giving up little in performance. A grand tourer in the best sense.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

I've had my GTO for about three months now and have put on 4700 miles. I drive it as much as I can cause my kids insist on it. The power is great and fuel milege is around 20. I use the Sunoco 92 octane and it seems to be the happiest on that. As far as any problems I have had none whatsoever. The only thing I can say as a complaint is the accsess to the rear seats. At work we trade off who drives each day to lunch and I get complaints about how difficult it is to get in the rear seats, once they are there they are happy about the head room and the space as compared to other rides. I too still get those funky looks as to what it is untill they get up to the car and read the badges and then I get a smile. I really don't race it much but if someone is out there looking for competion I do comply and the car performs well - My top speed has been 130 with plenty of power in reserve - this car comes alive at 100 and it seems to honker down at the higher speeds. I've had a mustang in my younger years, as well as several different cars and SUV's and for the most part I enjoy the GTO the most. :cheers   :cool :cool


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I picked mine up yesterday with 88 miles on the odometer, but already I have 300 miles on it... 

My previous car was 01 T/A with RamAir 6M. No comparison. I really love the car.


----------



## texgal (Dec 24, 2004)

Hubby and I love ours. We have twin 04 black, 6spds. I traded an o2 camaro and he traded his o2 firebird. Have never regretted it.


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

I've also got a '91 Vette ragtop & this car although much MUCH plainer kicks my Vette's butt. 

Don't get me wrong as I love the Corvette & probably will never sell it but this car with it's abilty to serve as a daily driver to haul the kids when needed just keeps getting better every day that I own it.

Had to drive it in the rain tonight for the first time & with two kids in the back I've got to admit I was very nervous. That is for the first 3 miles then with the way the car was tracking even in this type of weather I felt very comfortable with it, even though I'm still getting used to having a manual again (the Vette is an auto).

I've got to admit, I was very leary of getting this car to use for driving my children in, but I've been pleasantly surprise with every new turn I make.

Last :seeya:


----------



## LS ONE (Dec 26, 2004)

Girlfriend drives a 04GTO and I drive a 02 Z28 
The Goat is a very good day to day driver but if you want to go faster and stop faster and IMO handle better the Z28 wins it for me.


----------

